# 1000w appliance with an inverter... practical?



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a 1000watt 240v grill to normally use on hook-up, but also occasionally use with a 1500watt inverter on a 110ah battery.

Can anyone give me an idea how practical this would be, please? It all sounds jolly good, but in practice how long could I use the grill for before the battery would need charging.

I imagine that the grill would only be used for 5, or max 10, minutes at a time, once or maybe twice a day.

Is this a practical proposition, as I've not used an inverter before?

Thanks.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Your Battery would not last very long. Better off with a gas grill and oven. I see Camping Gas has brought a small oven with a 2 ring burner on the top.

Andy


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bazbro said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 1000watt 240v grill to normally use on hook-up, but also occasionally use with a 1500watt inverter on a 110ah battery.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea how practical this would be, please? It all sounds jolly good, but in practice how long could I use the grill for before the battery would need charging.
> 
> ...


Used a similar grill with a 1800watt inverter but with 2x 96Ah batteries constantly topped up by a 130w solar panel. It took the voltage down to 11.4-6 but soon recovered after use.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just.!!!!! But 10 mins will cane the battery.

Ray.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. That's what I'm looking for...
"Loads of power left"  
OR 
"It'll cane the battery and won't really work"  ! 
Thanks Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I won't bore you with how many amps your going to draw but just remember your going to take out 20 times what the mains item is from your batts.

I have three 110 amp leisure batts and sometimes use a 1000 watt microwave for 5 or 10 mins and you can hear the microwave groaning after just a few minutes.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Work out what you are taking out of the battery, and then how the battery will react, followed by how quickly it will recharge.

1000W at 240V AC will need about 1250W input to the inverter, assuming a fairly efficient type, so at a nominal 12V input that will need 104 Amps of current from the battery. This figure will be higher for inverters that are less efficient.

Take a 110AH battery, it will give 104A for about 40 minutes before its terminal voltage falls to the point where it will have to be disconnected.

This is less than most people expect, but battery capacity reduces as the current being taken out increases.

So, 15 minutes will be fine, but will take out 104 X 0.25 = 26AH out of your battery capacity.

If you have a solar panel or mains charger online to support the battery, then it can run longer periods, but will need recharging as soon as possible.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

25Ah twice a day from a 110Ah battery. Seems quite unwise to me unless you have some means of recharging between uses.From a larger battery bank with plenty of solar it would be OK when it's sunny, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you go down that route you may well end up with two grills.

The one you are powering from the inverter and the other is the fins on the inverter, which will get pretty hot!

Don't forget that you will need seriously thick (and short) wires from the batts to the inverter.

There's another thought - if you use thin wires and shape them correctly you would get a third grill!

Back to reality.

A 1kW grill is much less powerful than the one on your home cooker (probably 2kW), even a toaster is 1.2kW.

I think you might be underestimating the cooking times.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

What tends to kill inverter applications is the inbuilt losses in the inverter and cabling, which just add to the woes, but don't write it off completely, as long as the battery is healthy and recharged as soon as practical, it can be done.

Peter


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again, guys.

It looks as though it's a non-starter; borderline at its very best, but I'd like a setup that has a bit more solid ground to it. This sounds too 'flaky' even though it might work... just!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

You need at least 2 x 11o Amp Hour batteries for this to work or you will kill 1 battery beyond safe limits very soon.

steve


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my 850w microwave is run off a 2100w inverter and 2 x 86ah batteries topped up with a 120w solar panel and nuking spuds will drop the battery volts down to 11.6 for the duration, but it soon gets back near normal with a good dose of sunshine.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Dont*

Hi,
Rating of battery is brand new under optimum lab conditions ie 80F with a fully charged battery, almost impossible in the real world

So your 110 a/h will be at best 80/90 a/h if a genuine 110a/h @c20 battery ? a load of 100 amps is beyond the "reserve capacity" rating which is 25/50/75 amps ish

I would say 15/20 mins max and very short battery life - leisure batteries are designed for low amp draw long duration they do not like high amp draw - thats what starter batteries do

Regards Ray


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> my 850w microwave is run off a 2100w inverter and 2 x 86ah batteries topped up with a 120w solar panel and nuking spuds will drop the battery volts down to 11.6 for the duration, but it soon gets back near normal with a good dose of sunshine.


How can an 80 watt, 160 watt solar panel quicly repleacwe the energy consumed by a 1200 watt inverter.

Its obvious that you will need at least 20 to 40 times as long taking into account that the output in the UK from a (usually horizontal) solar panel is only a small percentage of the quoted figure.


----------

